# Hardboots chassis



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Saw these in my daughter's ski mag, and immediately thought if these have application for a hardboot split. Anyway emailed them for some specs and a bunch of questions cause there is no local dealer. It would be cool if the chassis is lightweight, rigid, has adjustable neg and forward lean and adjustable length and toecup and could accommodate or interface with regular sb boots. And I have no idea about the regular hardboot bindings would work with these and if there would be any weight benefit. Other than they are way beyond my price. Ehh anyway lot of ifs...just wondering if any of you have actually seen these.

Apex Ski Boots | Apex Ski Boots


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i don't ride hard boots, i have used plastic boots for mountaineering but never snowboarding...i have done a fair bit of splitboarding in softboots.

to me personally those kinda look like a bastard stepchild... i think you'd only get the worst of both worlds. too much play between the softboot and the rest of it to want to use it for skinning let alone downhill
guys already use hardboots with success albeit with a bunch of mods usually but i think that the guys that choose to rock hardboots already have a few nice models to choose from.

people choose to use hardboots for specific reasons: control, less play, crampon capabilities, light weight, durability. here you are paying $1,000-1500 for a softboot - with the life of a softboot, with an exoskeleton.

the company here is marketing these to skiers who want to be able to walk around in there boots after they're done riding... not exactly JeremyJonesdeeperfurthergnarlierscariersnowiercoldertravisricecore is it?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

nevermind...just read snowklinger 14r's link in the other thread...a much better approach to the whole matter.


----------

